# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  aprender magia general antes de mentalismo?

## jbarrena

Queria consultar vuestra opinion sobre una duda que siempre he tenido. Hace un par de años, empezando en esto de la magia, fuí a una tienda de magia a comprar los trece escalones y a canuto, despues de leer a Wenceslao Ciuró. La cosa es que al pedirselo a la persona que me atendia, y viendo que no le debía sonar de nada mi cara me preguntó que experiencia tenía, y al comentarle que no mucha me dijo, con unas formas que no me gustaron, que esto de la magia tiene un orden, no puedo comprarme los libros que se me fuesen ocurriendo, lo primero que hay que hacer es un curso. 
Me quedé un poco descolocado, le dije que no sabía dónde se hacian esos cursos y su respuesta fue "aquí, claro". Me sentí un poco coaccionado a hacer su curso, y le dije que lo pensaría. Nunca llegué a hacerlo porque no tengo la posibilidad de comprometerme unos dias concretos por temas de trabajo, aunque siempre me quedé con las ganas.
El caso es que siempre he procurado leer y documentarme todo lo posible, a dia de hoy tengo un pequeño espectáculo de mentalismo y, sinceramente, no he echado en falta nada, si bien es cierto que no incluyo ningún juego que precise de técnicas muy sofisticadas, más bien busco la simplicidad.
La consulta en cuestión es si creeis imprescindible un curso de magia, pues veo que en diferentes hilos comentais que previo al mentalismo está la cartomagia. Yo particularmente procuro que no se me note ninguna soltura con las cartas, de hecho en el espectaculo que actualmente tengo sólo las uso para hacer un f********t* en el juego de uno por delante.

----------


## MagNity

por un lado, no tienes que ser un florituresco con las cartas para ser un cartomago, hay magos que basan su magia justo en lo contrario (aunque realmente posean un gran control).
Pero volviendo al tema que preguntas, evidentemente se puede ser cartomago si tener otra disciplina, de la misma forma que se puede ser mentalista sin las otras o mago de escenario sin otras. Por otro lado, creo que es bueno que el mago siga unas pautas y tenga tambien conocimientos generales de otras ramas, hacen de uno mismo alguien más completo y con más posibilidades y posiblemente el camino sea más llano.
En defiinitiva, que el saber no ocupa lugar, y si bien uno puede empezar por la parte que más desee, si es cierto que seguir los pasos que se aconsejan hacen más facil el aprendizaje y más completo al mago (o debería).

----------


## Iban

¿Necesario un curso de magia general antes de zambuillirse en una disciplina específica? Rotundamente no, ni curso, ni siqueira un libro.

¿Cuántos han empezado directamente por el Canuto, y luego han ido ampliando, asomándose al exterior de la cartomagia, completando y complementando? Pues si eso es válido para las cartas, también lo es para el mentalismo o cualqueir otra diciplina. Lo evidente es que, dentro de tu disciplina, empieces por los libros más básicos, y luego vayas avanzando. En este caso, los trece escalones. si lo haces bien, pronto sentirás la necesidad de complementar tus conocimientos, y sacarás un poco los pies del mentalismo y leerás sobre otras disciplinas que te puedan ayudar, sobre teoría general, o lo que sea.

¿Que es bueno empezar por el "Esto es Magia"? Sí, si no sabes todavía qué es lo que te gusta. Si no, yo no veo problema en recorrer el camino inverso: de lo específico a lo genérico.

----------


## jbarrena

Gracias por vuestras opiniones, las cuales vienen a reforzar lo que yo suponía, que cuanto más sepas tanto mejor pero que no hay un orden marcado. No se trata que sólo me interese el  mentalismo, sino que me resultaba un tanto curioso lo que me dijeron de seguir un orden, pues yo pensaba, por qué necesito saber manipular monedas, o cuerdas, etc. si no las voy a usar, porque, en mi ignorancia, supuse que el curso tocaba un poco todo esto... dicen que el que no sabe es como el que no ve, y yo no sé qué se aprende en esos cursos.

----------


## kayka9e

Yo inicie con magia siguiendo una página de youtube donde daban magia variada, después conocí a Corinda y me enamore del mentalismo xD y de ahí solo leo y leo todo lo que puedo sin saturarme claro está. Si a ti te funciona adelante!

----------


## pujoman

pues yo creo que para meterse en una disciplina, primero hay que tener conocimiento de otras, o como le digo yo, tener un poco de cultura general en magia...meterse de cabeza al mentalismo sin ninguna base de nada, es como construir una casa por el tejado...muchas de las tecnicas usadas en mentalismo, son de cartomagia, monedas...cierto es tambien que muchas son propias de la rama del mentalismo...pero que por culpa de no aprender "correctamente" unas bases basicas, te cierra muchas puertas. 
Yo por ejemplo me se de pe a pa el canuto, me he leido el Bobo, me he leido el monedas in crescendo y libros de manipulacion, entre otras muchas cosas...me ha servido de algo? SI
hago monedas? NO..puedo aplicar monedas tecnicas de monedas para el mentalismo? SI...y de cartomagia? Porsupuesto.
asi que yo te recomendo que te culturices en el mundo de la magia, que sepas que son las tecnicas, practica las basicas...y luego ya te metes al mentalismo...
Por cierto, que alguien me diga cualquier mentalista que no sepa hacer/haga un juego de cartomagia... Annemann tiene un apartado solo de cartas..Corinda tiene juegos con cartas...Max maven, docc hilford, Nardi, TODOS en general tienen nociones basicas para poder realizar mentalismo...
que luego no haces ningun juego con cartas en tu show...nunca digas nunca.

un saludo!

----------


## MagNity

¿te sabes de pe a pa el canuto?... pues a ver, sin hacer trampas, dime la 3 palabra de mas de 2 silabas que aparece en la pagina 32 parrafo 3 de dicho libro..xDDDD Un abrazo Pujo!!!

----------


## Manolo Talman

No tienes que aprender "Magia general" tienes que aprender Magia EN general...
meterse en el mentalismo de golpe es como querer correr sin ni siquiera saber gatear.
El mentalismo es la rama mas dificil de la magia, pero no por su tecnica manipulativa (que tambien tiene algunas cosas que lo son) si no por toda la base magica que hay que tener si quieres ser un buen mentalista y presentarlo bien.
Todos los mentalistas "Malos" que conozco es precisamente por eso... porque carecen de base y cultura magica.
Empapate bien de toda la teoria, conoce bien y estudia a fondo desde el principio y poco a poco ve conociendo los secretos del mentalismo.
Solo de esta manera llegaras algun dia a algo. (y no solo en el mentalismo ;-) 


Es solo un consejo...

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Sólo un consejo, que si me lo diese a mi, le haría mucho caso. Creeme que Talman es un icono mio a seguir en el mentalismo. Saludos

----------


## Iban

> No tienes que aprender "Magia general" tienes que aprender Magia EN general...
> meterse en el mentalismo de golpe es como querer correr sin ni siquiera saber gatear.


Meterse en el mentalismo de golpe es querer aprender mentalismo. Puede ser, perfectamente, tener las ideas muy claras y no querer distraerse con (que dios me perdone por la blasfemia) el eterno canuto, o el bobo. Que Ascanio ayuda, puede ser. ¿Y si no se ha leído a Ascanio, no se puede ser mentalista? Entonces, ¿antes de Ascanio cómo se las arreglaban?




> El mentalismo es la rama mas dificil de la magia, pero no por su tecnica manipulativa (que tambien tiene algunas cosas que lo son) si no por toda la base magica que hay que tener si quieres ser un buen mentalista y presentarlo bien.


Siempre que oigo esto, pienso: habrá más argumentos que ése, porque la "base mágica, para presentarlo bien", no veo yo que sea exclusividad del mentalismo. Y hasta que esos argumentos no terminen de llegar, para mí, el mentalismo será una rama más de la magia, ni más, ni menos que las otras. Porque haya juegos de mentalismo con cartas no significa que éste esté por encima de la cartomagia, como no lo está tampoco la manipulación de escenario por hacer B&Fs. Que yo pueda hacer un juego de cartas donde hago viajar monedas de debajo de una carta a otra no significa que ya haya subsumido la numismagia a la cartomagia.

El mentalismo tiene sus técnicas, y la magia con cuerdas, la suya. El mentalismo requieres desarrollar unas habilidades, y las grandes ilusiones, otras. Y hasta ahí estoy dispuesto a aceptar, hasta que no lleguen argumentos que me saquen de mi sitio.





> Todos los mentalistas "Malos" que conozco es precisamente por eso... porque carecen de base y cultura magica.


Sin embargo, los cartomagos que según aprenden un juego se lanzan a subirlo a youtube, no son "malos". Es más, por cada mentalista malo que tú me digas, yo te puedo presentar a cien cartomagos pésimos, y diez numismagos deplorables.




> Empapate bien de toda la teoria, conoce bien y estudia a fondo desde el principio y poco a poco ve conociendo los secretos del mentalismo.


Pues yo discrepo. Se puede crecer tanto yendo de lo general a lo particular (como tú propones), como de lo particular a lo general (como hemos empezado muchos). Es más, no habría ningún problema en quedarese en lo particular y no abrir el campo nunca. Prefiero mil veces un mago que sólo sepa hacer un juego,de manera magistral, y no conozca nada que se salga de ese juego, a otro mediocre, que haya picoteado de todo y de nada, pero que se haya leído a Ascanio. Es una cuestión de objetivos. La "base" que requiere el mentalismo, es igual de útil en, por poner un ejemplo, la magia infantil. Y conocer otras disciplinas puede ayudar al mentalista a ampliar la variedad de sus repertorios, cierto;, pero de ahí a la "necesidad de", hay más que un trecho. Basta con coger libros de Maven, Knepper o alguien de igual talla, y resulta que en sus juegos, muy muy rara vez se requiere conocimientos técnicos avanzados de cartomagia, numismagia, tirajes, o... esponjas.

Es más, para los que quieren ser cartomagos, no empezamos recomendando a Ascanio, sino a Vicente, y a los numismagos, pues el de Cuesta. Sin embargo los que quieren ser mentalistas, ¿no pueden empezar por el Corinda? No veo porqué no. Es más, la teoría mágica hay que empezar a leerla cuando ya tienes un pie dentro. Si lo haces antes de entrar, no entenderás un pimiento de lo que leas, además de que no podrás ni sabrás aprovecharlo.

----------


## Moñiño

> El mentalismo tiene sus técnicas, y la magia con cuerdas, la suya. El mentalismo requieres desarrollar unas habilidades, y las grandes ilusiones, otras. Y hasta ahí estoy dispuesto a aceptar, hasta que no lleguen argumentos que me saquen de mi sitio.
> .


Estoy deacuerdo en todo menos en el 100% de esta frase. Las tecnicas son distintas, ok. Pero son internas. el publico no las ve. Lo que si va a ve es una presentacion, y las tecnicas de presentacion y el fin de ambas (o de lo que quieras hacer) son los mismos. Ilusionar al publico, que a fin de cuentas es para quien se estudia, para quien se trabaja. Tener una amplia cultura magia, ayuda y mucho a exprimir el cerebro de uno buscando la oiginalidad, la creatividad, en el campo mas modificable y maneable dentro de la magia, que es la presentacion de un juego. Las tecnicas seran todo lo distintas que quieras entre uans ramas y otras, pero no las de presentacion.
Yo he conocido a mago super tecnicos, que han sido objeto de mi envidia por esa tecnica, que han aburrido en mayusculas, al respetable. 
Es mas, conozco un caso en concreto de un compañero, que manejaba las cartas y hacia unas manipulaciones de cigarrillos envidiable, y al final, y pese a todos los animos que le dimos, dejo la magia, tras hacer una serie de actuaciones, impecables tecnicamente, pero en las que el publico no aguanto hasta el final, tan tedioso show. 
Yo no soy muy tecnico, pero el se quedo en el camino hace años y yo sigo hay. Seguro que a muchos no les gustara mi magia, de todo tiene que haber, pero si yo sigo hoy aqui, es por que algo tendre para el publico que hace que sigan llamandome, recomendandome de unos publicos a otros. Ese algo es que se llegar a él, que conecto con él, aun careciendo de una gran tecnica. Y sigo estudiando de todo, ampliando mi conocimiento y mi tecnica para darle aun mayor calidad a ese mi publico.
Hace falta cultura magia (y de artes afines, como cuentacuentos, teatro, clow......) para ser un mago decente. 
Si, puedes centrarte solo en una rama y sus tecnicas, pero en mi opinion, estaras limitado. Y esoty convencido que cualquier mago de renombre en su especialidad, por lo menso le ha dedicado algo de tiempo a culturizarse, quizas no en otra rama magia, pero de seguro, que ha leido algo de expresion corporal, diccion, coceptos teatrales.............
En resume, puedo adivinar una carta. Ok, pero si tengo una cultura magica, y no magica (teatral o como la quieras llamar) no solo adivinare la carta elegida, sino que el prroceso de adivinacion sera interesante, emocionante, narrativo, embaucador, persuasivo, no querran perderse el final de la historia. Y esto no se aprende leyendo solo libros de catomagia, o de cuerdas o de pañuelos o de lo que quieras, por muy difeentes que sean las tecnicas entre cada rama, siempre te faltara algo si solo te dedicas a la tecnica.
Y en este grupo van los malos mago sque nombre Talman, como los que citas del youtube, por que en ambos casos tienen un denominador comun. Les falta algo. ¿Cultura magica y afin?
Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

> ¿Necesario un curso de magia general antes de zambuillirse en una disciplina específica? Rotundamente no, ni curso, ni siqueira un libro.
> Quizas a corto plano no, pero a la larga, si quieres llegar  a algo lo necesitaras. Inlcuidos conocimientos de ates afines, teatro, sonido, iluminacion......
> ¿Cuántos han empezado directamente por el Canuto, y luego han ido ampliando, asomándose al exterior de la cartomagia, completando y complementando? Pues si eso es válido para las cartas, también lo es para el mentalismo o cualqueir otra diciplina. Lo evidente es que, dentro de tu disciplina, empieces por los libros más básicos, y luego vayas avanzando. En este caso, los trece escalones. si lo haces bien, pronto sentirás la necesidad de complementar tus conocimientos, y sacarás un poco los pies del mentalismo y leerás sobre otras disciplinas que te puedan ayudar, sobre teoría general, o lo que sea.
> Esto si es valido.
> ¿Que es bueno empezar por el "Esto es Magia"? Sí, si no sabes todavía qué es lo que te gusta. Si no, yo no veo problema en recorrer el camino inverso: de lo específico a lo genérico.


En rojo las notas, desde mi opinion y experiencia.

----------


## pujoman

Bueno, aqui puedo meter un ejemplo un tanto didactico...Una persona X le gusta mucho la programacion (informatica) y el tio se lo curra y es un crack...hasta que un dia no se le ocurre otra cosa que ir a buscar trabajo sobre esto...al llegar a diferentes sitios...le piden minimo una carrera y XX años de experiencia...y que hace la persona X? la gran locura de empezar la carrera para que pueda ejercer como tal y sea reconocido dentro de un gremio de informatico y no ser el clasico "pica teclas" porque programar lo puede hacer cualquiera...pero un proyecto informatico...NO.

COn eso me refiero que obviamente una persona puede empezar a leer el Corinda, annemann..o a quien le de la real gana. y sabra hacer X juegos a la perfeccion, impolutos...impecables...pero para mi, no es ni mago ni mentalista...porque por esa regla de 3, cojo a mi hermana, le enseño a usar el U**L, a doblar tenedores y cucharas sistematicamente, haciendo a la perfeccion charla y movimientos...y no sera una maga...es más...me dira pa que quiere saber hacer eso..

Concluyendo tanto si haces cartas, numismagia, mentalismo, la madre que pario a la magia...se necesita unos estudios previos. cuyos estudios no son más que culturizarse dentro de este ambito, la magia. EN la carrera he estudiado FISICA, direccion de empresa....cosas que jamás USARE...hasta que lo tenga que rescatar por necesidad. La magia es lo mismo, si queremos ser alguien, que se valorice nuestro arte, que no CUALQUIERA pueda ser mago!!! hay que establcer unas reglas no escritas, y la esencial es la cultura sobre la misma, los inicios, la teoria. Y dentro de todo esto, es necesario saber un poco de todo y si luego te quieres dedicar exclusivamente al mentalismo, hazlo...pero no sin antes pasar a formar parte de lo que somos todos nosotros...MAGOS. Desde luego se dejarian de tantas tonterias si la magia se tuviera que hincar el codo..habrian menos energumenos chupasangres que se consideran magos y no saben ni coger la baraja.

Si quieres llegar a ser alguien en este mundo...estudia, estudia y estudia...y cuando sepas la base...sigue estudiando.

Yo decidi hacer mentalismo por inquietud. Y siempre la he tenido, y poco a poco me ire haciendo un hueco en este mundo...y empece con el canuto...porque veia muy grande, mucha informacion...ser un valiente adentrarse en un mundo donde realmente hay que tener un par para hacerlo... y digo esto porque por ejemplo, tecnicas cartomagicas se pueden llegar hacer (decentemente) con estudio y dedicacion, como un robot...(no todas, hay que decirlo)...pero en el mentalismo, hay que tener un control total del espectador, puesto los utensilios que utilizas i/o las tecnicas que se hacen, abarcan toda la atencion del espectador...y nosotros debemos controlar el espectador...y eso no se aprende con un libro de mentalismo ni de cartomaga...se aprende mediante la teoria de la magia y el ensayo. En cuantos libros de mentalismo no habeis leido (vease aquelarres) que para hacer el efecto tal se necesita saber tal tecnica de cartas para realizarlo? (digo cartas como cualquier otra..)

cuantas veces os han dicho a los que hacen cartas " aqui has hecho algo seguro" y no por la mala ejecucion...sino porque llevas ya un rato mareando el espectador haciendole ver cosas que no son, manipulaciones florituras, etc y el espectador, deduce sin saber, que alli algo has hecho (aunque no sea verdad)...en el mentalismo...si se hacen esa pregunta...ESTAMOS MUERTOS. y para controlar dichas situaciones...no se aprenden por la gracia de dios...si haciendo manipulacion de monedas, cartas, nos damos cuenta de que hacer, que no hacer, angulos malos, buenos, cubrir el cuerpo, mirar hacia tal sitio...No existe una biblia donde explique todo el comportamiento que hay que hacer en cada situacion...esto solo lo puedes aprender mediante lecturas y lecturas de libros...sea de la disciplina que sea y de ensayos.

cuantas veces habeis escuchado a otros magos "Bah, esto el espectador no lo ve" (refiriendome a una tecnica, o lo que sea)? creeis que los espectadores son tontos? Yo lo he oido muchas veces y pongo el grito al cielo...la solucion a todo esto...a que no sabeis cual es? la de estudiar!!!!!!!!!!!! cuando intento doblar metales utilizo obviamente tecnicas de mentalismo (por ponerle un nombre)+ teoria de la magis (llamese misdirection)+ presentacion (teoria de la magia)+ timming(teoria de la magias)+ Etc, etc...y todo esto no esta ni en el corinda, ni en el canuto ni en el cuesta...esta en otros lares magicos.

Ademas, para entender el concepto del mentalismo, creo yo que no solo hay que estudiar el corinda, annemanes, aquelarres, etc...siino parte de psicologia del ser humano...mas que nada para tener parte de presentacion sobre los efectos.

En fin, si alguien lee este toston le dare un chupa chup jaja

un saludooo

----------


## renard

Pues dame el chupa chup,lo prometido es deuda,ha que sea de sabor a fresa porfi,pues creo que lei en el Corinda que no hay meta mas alta que saber hacer 6 juegos a la perfeccion.Para mi la rama mas dificil de la magia es la cartomagia,cada uno barre para su casa jajaja.Ahora en serio no creo que exista una rama mas dificil que otra,todas tienen lo suyo,me parece ridiculo decir que el mentalismo es la rama mas dificil de la magia por mucho que lo diga Talman a quien admiro.Aunque cuanto mas tiempo pase mas dificil sera ser mentalista no porque sea un arte mas dificil que otro sino porque la gente ya no se chupa el dedo,ver a un señor muy serio decir que te va leer la mente gracias a sus poderes o mente previlegiada puede causar rechazo,no es como un mago porque la gente lo asosia mas a diversion,el mentalista se le asosia mas a un vidente = estafa.Que no se me enfade nadie a mi me encanta el mentalismo es mas los mejores libros que he leido son de mentalismo.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Pues a mi también me tocaría un Chupa Chup, aunque paso, por que no me gustan los dulces  :117: .

Ya sobre el tema, como oí por ahí: Todas las Generalizaciones son malas, inclusive esta. ¿A que va esto? A que creo que la rama mas dificil varia de persona en persona, de acuerdo a las capacidades, y ¿por que no? a los gustos e intereses de cada uno. Ya dice Lorrayne en su libro que todo nuestro esfuerzo lo ponemos en aquello que mas nos interesa.

No estoy de acuerdo con los argumentos que dicen que es necesario pasar por otras ramas de la magia para entrar al mentalismo. No me gusta ser autoreferente, pero en mi caso, fue muy poco el tiempo que paso desde que empece en esto de la magia, hasta que me empece a dedicar principal y casi exclusivamente al mentalismo...

¿Que cual rama de la magia es la mas dificíl?, pues para mi la numismagia, que soy torpe con las manos, una baraja la manipulo decentemente (hasta cierto punto), pero las monedas, la verdad nada de nada... ¿Entonces nunca podre hacer Mentalismo, por que no puedo pasar antes por Numismagia, y por Cartomagia solo hasta cierto nivel? 

Cuando empece con esto de la magia, claro lo hice con cartas, pero los juegos que hacia solían llevar una connotación "mentalista" (predicciones, adivinaciones, etc.), por que era lo que me gustaba, y cuando hacia juegos de otras índoles (transposiciones, apariciones, transformaciones, etc.) no me sentía tan cómodo, y las respuestas que recibía del publico eran distintas. Mi mentalismo era mejor mi magia...

Pero, justamente por consejos que leía sobre que no era bueno iniciar con mentalismo, no me adentraba directamente en la rama. Seguia con las cartas, haciendo predicciones, lecturas de pensamiento, juegos de intuicion... (bueno eso es Mentalismo ¿o no?)... Hasta que conversando con un amigo, mago también, me aconsejo dedicarme a lo que me gustaba, el Mentalismo "Si eso es lo que estas haciendo" me dijo, "pero estas cerrado solo a cartas", seguí su consejo y desde entonces todo mis estudios relacionados a la magia se enfocan en el Mentalismo, obviamente no solo en técnicas y métodos, sino también en teorías, tanto en libros de mentalismo, como en de magia general... pero eso se supone que debería ser igual en todas las ramas... 

Tengo claro que lo que me gusta es el Mentalismo, aunque tambien leo todo lo referente a magia que cae en mis manos, hasta los libros del tipo "aprende trucos de magia para sorprender a tus amigos", y me enfoco en aprender aquello que creo puede serme útil.

Por eso creo que si uno tiene claro que es lo que quiere o lo gusta, debe enfocarse en eso ¿para que dar mas vueltas?

----------


## pujoman

Sr. Mago, tu mismo te has autorespondido... antes de adentrarte...te has metido por otros lares. Yo no digo que te leas el bobo...pero si seria interesante que tu conocimiento supiera que es un falso deposito (por ejemplo) porque el falso deposito de la numismagia, lo usaras en mentalismo...de hecho se usan muchas cosas (empalmes, transferencias,....) si tu lo aprendiste en el corinda todas estas cosas...no te engañes..no son tecnicas de mentalismo...por eso, abrirte un abanico mas amplio, te proporcionara hacer la misma tecnica de diferentes maneras.

Renard, para mi sin duda la mas dificil de las ramas es manipulacion (cigarrillos, bolas, cartas,..), el concepto de que el mentalismo es dificil, no es tecnicamente sino conceptualmente. Haz la prueba: usa el U**L y haz un primer plano sobre el tapete e intenta escribir un numero e intentar que no se note.  Ahora coge una baraja y haz un DL para hacer una transpocion de carta y grabate en las mismas condiciones...que sucede? el de cartas cuela para youtube perfectamnte...el del U**L se fusila.
Porque hay tantos videos de cartas lamentables en youtube y muchisimos menos de Mentalismo? porque las cartas, se puede aprneder hacer cualquier cosa, en 2 minutos o menos.(vease el juego de las 21...por ejemplo)
la dificultad de la que hablamos, no es tecnica, sino algo mas "conceptual", mas escenica, saber llevar las cosas bien y con ritmo, controlar misdirection y timming etc.

un saludoo

----------


## Iban

Pujo, al final esto va a parecer un enfrentamiento entre cartomagos y mentalistas, y Dios no quiera que suceda eso (que nosotros sólo os podemos tirar cartas, pero vosotros nos podéis fundir las neuronas y mandar un ejército de espíritus a torturarnos). :-)

A lo que iba yo, es que la base mágica; o, si lo prefieres, la base general (incluso sin meternos en la magia: psicología, expresión corporal, dicción...) es necesaria en todas las ramas de la magia, no sólo en el mentalismo. Por otro lado, hay cosas que en el mentalismo han de profundizarse más que en otras disciplinas, y una de ellas es, dicho a lo bruto, "el hacer creíble el efecto", que en vuestro caso es un punto clave. Por lo tanto, para ser buen mentalista es necesario desarrollar habilidades comunes, así como habilidades específicas. Pero eso sucede en todos los campos. Que vuestras habilidades específicas son más pisológicas que manipulativas, de acuerdo.

Con lo que no termino de estar de acuerdo es que el camino hacia el mentalismo pase por otras disciplinas. Los falsos depósitos de la numismagia (por poner un ejemplo que has sacado a discusión) pueden ayudar al mentalista a hacer un centro roto. Pero es que el propio centro roto ya incluye en su aprendizaje un empalme, o un falso depósito. Es decir: si cojo un libro donde me enseñen a usar ese principio, también me enseñará la técnica que necesite para ello. No necesito acudir a una disciplina paralela.

Y el otro aspecto es el de aclarar cál es el camino para aprender mentalismo. ¿Es necesario empezar primero por teoría mágica, o disciplinas ajenas (léase "teatro", por decir algo), antes de meterme con el mentalismo directamente? Incluso más, ¿he de picar un poco de todas antes de centrarme en el mentalismo?

Mi opinión es clara en este punto. Si alguien cree que el mentalismo le llama, lo lógico es que lo pruebe, y si le gusta, entonces que amplíe, complete y complemente. Pero que primero lo pruebe.

¿Sabes lo que le recomendaría yo a alguien que duda cómo entrar en el mentalismo? Los cuadernos de colores de Maven, ahora que están reeditados todos juntos (¿Prisma? Creo que se llama "prisma", pero hablo de memoria). Que lo pruebe, que vea si esa línea de juegos va con su forma de ser. Y si decide que sí, que estudie qué más necesita para hacerlo bien: clases de teatro, elección de vestuario, teoría de Tamariz, Ortiz, McCabe, Burger o quien sea.

Pero lanzarle a alguien hacia Ascanio, o al Estrellas de la Magia, diciéndole que necesita aprender la base (teórica y de disciplinas variadas) antes de coger un libro de mentalismo, equivale a tirarle por un precipicio sin paracaídas. ¿Le recomendarías eso a alguien que te pregunte cómo empezar con las cartas? No, si alguien te pregunta eso, el primer paso es Giobbi y Florensa, luego Canuto, y luego ya, cosas más serias.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo creo algo un pelín distinto a todos y sin embargo, igual a todos también.

 Yo creo que existe LA MAGIA. Y esta se subdivide en un montón de ramas.

 Si supieramos LA MAGIA, dominariamos ese montón de ramas.

 ¿Y cómo aprender eso?.

 ¿LA MAGIA existe?.

 Unos dirán que no, pero nosotros sabemos que si... en la mente y el corazón de cada espectador, por lo menos.

 Domina la mente y el corazón de cada espectador y ya está.

 Yo no he conocido a nadie que lo haya conseguido aún (estuvieron cerca gente como Jesucristo o Hitler, grandes magos para su gente y época).

 ¿He dicho algo interesante? pues probablemente no. Para eso no soy nadie.

----------


## Iban

Eidan, eres como un cuadro de William Blake.

(_La imaginación no es un estado, es la existencia humana en sí misma_).

----------


## DrkHrs

Iban, hacía mucho, pero mucho, tiempo que no estaba tan de acuerdo con alguien.

----------


## Iban

Me preocupa que alguien con una foto de comisaría, me diga eso.

 :001 302:

----------


## Prendes

Yo también soy pro-Iban jaja





> [...]
> COn eso me refiero que obviamente una persona puede empezar a leer el Corinda, annemann..o a quien le de la real gana. y sabra hacer X juegos a la perfeccion, impolutos...impecables...pero para mi, no es ni mago ni mentalista...porque por esa regla de 3, cojo a mi hermana, le enseño a usar el U**L, a doblar tenedores y cucharas sistematicamente, haciendo a la perfeccion charla y movimientos...y no sera una maga...es más...me dira pa que quiere saber hacer eso..
> [...]
> es necesario saber un poco de todo y si luego te quieres dedicar exclusivamente al mentalismo, hazlo...pero no sin antes pasar a formar parte de lo que somos todos nosotros...MAGOS.



Yo no lo veo así. Si estudias y tienes esa cultura general, serás un mago más completo. Pero si sólo sabes hacer cosas con cartas, y no tienes ni idea de numismagia, o de mentalismo, o de lo que sea, yo creo que eres mago. De cartas, pero mago.

De hecho, tengo entendido que Yann Frisch sólo sabe hacer la rutina de las bolas. Y muchos de los asiáticos que tienen rutinas de manipulación envidiables, les das una baraja para que hagan un juego y no saben. Y son magos (o yo al menos, lo creo)


Si quiero ser cartomago, ¿tengo que saber sacar una paloma?
De hecho, yo prefiero no tener esa cultura general. Por ejemplo: sé que nunca voy a hacer grandes ilusiones. Pues prefiero no tener cultura general, no tener ni idea cómo se hace, y sorprenderme cual profano.

----------


## goldenart

> (estuvieron cerca gente como Jesucristo o Hitler, grandes magos para su gente y época).


Creo que es impropio tratar a Jesucristo como un mago, vamos, no hay razón por la cual debamos acudir a temas religiosos, eso puede resultar ofensivo. No olvidemos que creamos en él o no, ha sido el único que ha marcado una diferencia histórica que hoy todos usamos para hablar del mundo "antes de él" y "después de él". Sin ánimo de ofender lo digo.

Siguiendo con el hilo.

Yo empecé leyendo varias disciplinas. Al principio intenté hacer magia con objetos comunes, me atrajo el mentalismo por la psicología, pero definitivamente vi que lo que a mí me apasionaba eran las cartas. Y la verdad es que no quiero salir de una disciplina tan infinita, y cuando veo numismagia, algunas cosas sé, pero disfruto como profano. No sé si soy mago, pero desde luego sé hacer magia con cartas, y creo que para hacerlo no necesito más que lo que he estudiado y aprendido, y lo que me queda por aprender en cartomagia.

Luego si quiero enfocar uno de mis juegos a mentalismo, puedo nutrirme de algo de teoría para saberlo hacer bien. Y creo que lo mismo haría un mentalista que quiera enfocar uno de sus juegos a cartas.

Saludos.

----------


## Iban

> No olvidemos que creamos en él o no, ha sido el único que ha marcado una diferencia histórica que hoy todos usamos para hablar del mundo "antes de él" y "después de él". Sin ánimo de ofender lo digo.


 
Calendarios de uso generalizado en el mundo:
Calendario budistaCalendario chinoCalenderio EzidiCalendario gregorianoCalendario hebreo,Calendario hindúCalendario japonésCalendario musulmánCalendario persaCalendario mayaCalendario aztecaCalendario Badí’ (Calendario bahai);-)

----------


## pujoman

Dios, que filosofias de vida por aqui! jaja, cada uno con su punto de vista, claro esta.
Os propongo una cosilla...si por alguna causa, el dia de mañana, alguien, decide hacer que la Magia sea una carrera a estudiar y que solo los que tengan un titulo "universitario" pudieran ejercer como mago en cualquier sitio...estudiarias lo que os pidieran, a pesar de que no os gustaran algunas cosas? (pongamonos en casos extremos, que tengas que hacer la carrera si o si...y luego ya, una vez terminada, te puedes meter mas a fondo a lo que te guste)


un saludo!

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... ¡sofista!

Si fontanería también fuese una carrera, se estudiaría hidrodinámica, física y economía.

----------


## goldenart

Bueno, si la Magia fuera una carrera de seguro que entrarían asignaturas de todo tipo, como interpretación, procesos psicológicos, quizás algo de neurociencia, y también habría de todas las ramas un poco, y a medida que avanzaras en la carrera si irían especializando las materias hacia un sitio en concreto. Yo si lo estudiaría todo, pero de mientras, me quedo con mi cartomagia ^^!.

----------


## renard

Mmmmmmm yo pensaba que alguien se ofenderia con Eidanyoson por citar a Hitler, pero no, es mas ofensivo citar a Jesus que interesante.Eidanyoson se te olvido citar a Shakira jajaja.

----------


## goldenart

Seguro que a jbarrena le ha quedado todo muy claro desde que hizo su pregunta :p.

----------


## Weribongui

Si la magia fuese una carrera.. nos pasaría lo que nos pasa a los que estudiamos carreras de diversas Índoles.. que acabaríamos estudiando materias que no nos sirven para nada, descontextualizadas de la realidad practica,y que no son lo que a nosotros nos interesa.

 Y si.. está en la carrera.. pero puede que no te interese un pimiento y ahí está, te lo estudias para el examen y mañana no me acuerdo. Uno entraría en la carrera de magia y las asignaturas de cartomagia.. monedas.. pues bueno se miraría lo justo, pero se esforzaría en lo único que le gusta, el mentalismo por ejemplo.

 Si la magia se estudiase en carreras, habría una oleada de teóricos que no sabrían hacer ni un juego en público. Como pasa en muchas carreras, que solo sale la gente, " sabiendose" la teoría.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Si la magia se estudiase en carreras, habría una oleada de teóricos que no sabrían hacer ni un juego en público. Como pasa en muchas carreras, que solo sale la gente, " sabiendose" la teoría.


Eso ya pasa. Y mucho.

----------


## pujoman

> Si la magia fuese una carrera.. nos pasaría lo que nos pasa a los que estudiamos carreras de diversas Índoles.. que acabaríamos estudiando materias que no nos sirven para nada, descontextualizadas de la realidad practica,y que no son lo que a nosotros nos interesa.
> 
>  Y si.. está en la carrera.. pero puede que no te interese un pimiento y ahí está, te lo estudias para el examen y mañana no me acuerdo. Uno entraría en la carrera de magia y las asignaturas de cartomagia.. monedas.. pues bueno se miraría lo justo, pero se esforzaría en lo único que le gusta, el mentalismo por ejemplo.
> 
>  Si la magia se estudiase en carreras, habría una oleada de teóricos que no sabrían hacer ni un juego en público. Como pasa en muchas carreras, que solo sale la gente, " sabiendose" la teoría.


jeje, no sabria que decirte...al ser un arte "practico" rollo INEF (que si, tiene su parte teorico, logicamente, pero se basan mucho en practicas) y realmente te gusta, yo creo que habria un refrito de teoricoPracticos...que es lo que se necesita en este mundillo!! No sabes el gusto que da hablar con Camilo Vazquez de cualquier doctrina de la magia, cualquier rama y que te de referencias de como y donde puedes ver versiones y mejorarlas.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Estáis mezclando el tocino con la velocidad (dicho con todo el cariño)...
Que diga que es la rama mas difícil, no me refiero a compararla técnicamente contra la cartomagia, numismagia, manipulacion etc... cada una tiene su miga.

Que diga que no hay mentalista bueno que no haya pasado antes muuuuchos años estudiando magia, a los hechos me remito: Anthony Blake, Derren Brown, Marc Salem, Eugene Burger, Gary Kurz, Michael Weber, Max Maven... ¿casualidad?
Ninguno, fue directamente mentalista de la noche a la mañana. Y eso en los que no han pasado años haciendo magia previamente se nota.

Ahora, mentalistas "malos" o que se hacen llamar mentalistas porque doblan una cuchara y no tienen una base mágica en la actualidad se encuentran  a patadas. (idem con los magos... pero aquí estamos hablando de mentalistas)

y cuando digo base mágica, no es solo saber manejar una baraja, unas monedas, una cuerda... hay mucho mas trasfondo en esta frase.
La magia no es solo tecnica digital, no es solo ser simpatico...

Y quiza si muchos "mentalistas" leyeran a Ascanio pues quizá sus rutinas mejorarían porque empezarían a darse cuenta de todo lo que desconocen... y no hay nada mas bonito en este arte que según avanzas ver todo lo que te queda por aprender...
Por poner algunos ejemplos: los parentesis de olvido, las acciones sedal, las acciones anticontraste, los focos de atención... y esto se "mama" en la magia, no hay ningún libro o vídeo de mentalismo que te enseñe esto.

y después cuando ya comienzas a ver algo la luz... te viene encima toda la parte de puesta en escena, los cinco puntos mágicos...
y después? pues la dramatización, la coreografía, las luces, la musica, la locución, el personaje...
y después? etc etc etc... y volver a empezar.

Ahora que cada cual es libre de seguir su camino, y como dije en mi comentario, es solo una recomendación desde el "algo" de experiencia que tengo en este mundillo.... para magos, mentalistas y demás gente de mal vivir... hay que ser ARTISTA y para ser artista no se aprende ni de la noche a la mañana, ni aprendiendo solo de una rama.

La magia y el mentalismo es mucho mas que lo que hay en los dvds y youtube.

Perdonad si el tono del mensaje parece agresivo (no es mi intencion), pero lo cierto es que los mentalistas profesionales estamos algo quemados de que se haya puesto ahora de moda esta rama y haya tantos que están haciendo tanto mal a este arte llamado mentalismo que nos trae de cabeza a unos cuantos precisamente por consejos como el tuyo Iban. 

La magia hay que verla como bien ha dicho pujo como una carrera universitaria, ver de todo, hacer de todo y luego especializarse en una o mas ramas.

Ahora, cada cual que haga lo que le venga en gana.... pero no se puede empezar la casa por el tejado,

----------


## eidanyoson

Siento que alguien se ofendiera. No sé expresarme entre lineas adecuadamente.

 Cité a quién cité y dije magos porque precisamente definí como magia a quien dominara la psique y el corazón humano...

 Podría haber puesto alguno más, pero no muchos más...

 Y ciñéndome más al tema (mejor dicho, más directamente y menos entre lineas) cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le que quiera. Si quieres empezar con mentalismo, pues ale. Quieres hacer únicamente cuerdas pues ale...

 Pero creo que nadie puede negarme que cunatos más conocimientos tienes, más completo eres. Así que cuantos más conocimientos ilusionistas tengas, mas completo serás.

 Eso, por desgracia, no significa ser mejor, pero si que aumenta exponencialmente las probabilidades de serlo...

----------


## Prendes

Bien, con eso estoy de acuerdo. Para hacer magia bien bien tienes que tener conocimientos de teoría, de puesta en escena, etc etc
Pero eso no se aprende empezando a estudiar el canuto en vez de el corinda.

Alguien que empieza con el canuto, o con el cuesta, más adelante también tendrá que leerse a Ascanio, pero empieza por el canuto. Y si en ningún momento toca el corinda, podrá llegar a ser un cartomago increíble.


Ahora, volviendo al principio, ¿por qué no empezar directamente en el mentalismo? ¿con el corinda? Luego ya se tendrá que mirar el resto de cosas (que no creo que sean el resto de ramas, sino el resto de cosas que va a necesitar en esa rama que ha elegido)

----------


## Moñiño

> Ahora que cada cual es libre de seguir su camino, y como dije en mi comentario, es solo una recomendación desde el "algo" de experiencia que tengo en este mundillo.... para magos, mentalistas y demás gente de mal vivir... hay que ser ARTISTA y para ser artista no se aprende ni de la noche a la mañana, ni aprendiendo solo de una rama.
> 
> Ahora, cada cual que haga lo que le venga en gana.... pero no se puede empezar la casa por el tejado,


Amen.
Y recordad, que segun se siembra asi se recoje. Y como dice otro refran "Cuantos mas pasos des, mas lejos llegaras". Salutres.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Yo comparto la opinión de Manolo Talman. Conocer y estudiar las técnicas fundamentales (me suena este nombre)  y no solo una rama es lo que debería hacer todo principiante para luego dedicarse al área que más le gusta. Tampoco veo mal empezar por mentalismo o manipulación o lo que sea y ampliar por ahí, pero para ser un artista completo hay que conocer de todo, hasta las bases de la iluminación, color y del sonido para poder comunicarte con los técnicos.

----------


## goldenart

Opino como Prendes.

Ascanio dijo:

_Mis teorías sobre la Magia están sacadas de la práctica. Mi evolución no ha sido ser primero un empollón, un teórico, y después de ahi sacar unos juegos. Todo lo contrario,
primero fui un practicón y un señor que se ataba los dedos para que el dedal
le llegara hasta el pulgar, y dormía con los dedos atados, y me hacía esta salvajada
en las manos. A veces, estaba practicando horas y horas para que un pase saliese...

He ido de la práctica. Del caso concreto, a extraer ideas generales, principios generales, que son precisamente los que he tratado de divulgar._

En mi opinión primero va el Canuto y luego Ascanio.

----------


## pros78

Quiero participar en este hilo no dando consejos sino dando mi punto de vista desde mi experiencia y practica.
  Soy Licenciado en bellas artes en la especialidad de pintura y no me considero artista ni pintor por ello, mucha gente por el simple echo  de pintar en su casa, en su tiempo libre o en su jubilación ya se considera artista o pintor
  Creo que con la magia ocurre lo mismo, lo ideal y lo recomendable, desde mi punto de vista, es estudiar todas las ramas y una vez que estés formado eliges tu especialidad, pero no metería al mentalismo como fin de carrera sino a la par con todas las demás.
   Un cartomago puede nutrirse de los secretos de los mentalistas y viceversa. 
  Existen personas con gran talento que no les afecta salirse  de lo recomendable, por ejemplo Barceló, un gran pintor contemporáneo, se salio de la facultad y hay están sus obras de alto valor económico y artístico, aunque no le hubiera venido mal unas clases de cómo hacer que no se te caiga el cuadro a cachos, jeje jeje .(chiste de pintores).
  Puede ocurrir lo mismo en la magia, que alguien tenga un gran talento para el mentalismo sin pasar por otras ramas, pero sin lugar a duda debe tener algo innato favorable para esta rama, como es don de palabrería, y saber estar en un escenario.
  Considero que un juego no se aprende en los libros se termina de aprender en un escenario, o en la calle o en la sala, cuando lo has hecho varias veces y has visto los pros y los contras de hacer esto o lo otro.
  El mentalismo tiene la peculiaridad que no tiene las demás ramas y es que interactúas con personas en la mayoría de los juegos; un cartomago puede ser mudo, puede trabajar al son de una bonita música o puede prepararse un monologo.
  El cartomago (por decir una rama) puede ensayar en su casa tranquilamente un millón de veces la técnica hasta que la tengas dominada, un mentalista por mucho que ensaye no sabe a ciencia cierta como puede reaccionar el espectador ayudante, eso solo se intuye tras muchas tablas en el escenario o en la calle practicando otras ramas. 

  Muchas veces he oído y leído eso de que los profesionales están cansados de que el mentalismo está de moda y que  hacemos mucho daño a este bello oficio.
  Tan solo comparto que está de moda, veo mas perjudicial que un chaval se meta en una pagina de Internet de magia y tan solo con ver la foto de un u…l ¡¡zas!! a tomar por saco el juego de los números que durante 20 años ha utilizado A. B. en televisión.
  Todos, de alguna manera, y permitirme deciros, que los profesionales mucho mas, nos beneficiamos de la globalización y de la facilidad de acceso y difusión de la información.
  Está muy bien poder hacer paginas Web difusoras de secretos mágicos, tiendas de segunda manos de artilugios, poder vender notas de conferencia, incluso he llegado a ver en un espectáculo de un grandísimo mentalista dar publicidad a su propia Web, donde vende todo tipo de artilugios, todo esto esta muy bien, pero por favor no nos quejemos luego de las cosas malas que tiene la globalización.

  ¿Cuantas veces nos hemos cagado en el tío de la máscara? Hay algún profesional que se haya quedado sin empleo por él?
  Yo creo que no, 
  Por muchos frikis de youtube, por muchos mentalistas malos, por muchos tíos con mascaras que desvelen los secretos del mentalismo, la gente no dejará de ir a ver un espectáculo de Mentalismo.
  El mentalista hace su gran papel, pero no olvidemos que el espectador también le gusta representar el papel de espectador y quiere ilusionarse, al menos los que acuden a un teatro, sin olvidarnos de nuestros amigos y familiares que contagian la emoción y la expectación.
  El público que tiene un profesional no es el mismo que puedo tener yo en un escenario de bar lleno de borrachos que quieren saltar a la minima para hacer su gracia.
  ¿Os habéis fijado lo bien que se comporta la gente en una sala de cine tras pagar 7 € por la entrada? ¿Ocurre lo mismo cuando vamos a un cine de verano cuando la entrada es gratuita? - Ni de coña – he visto hasta subirse de pie en los asientos y espatarrarse con los pies en el asiento de delante.
  No me malinterpretéis para llenar un solo teatro hay que llenar primero miles de bares.

  Conclusión: ¿El jubilado tiene derecho a pintar en su casa tranquilamente, incluso a exponer si le apetece? Yo creo que si,
  ¿Este señor o señora perjudica al mundo del arte o al propio Barceló? 
Yo creo que no, incluso están en diferentes trenes.

  Puede que pintar sea lo que le de la vida. (Con lo cual es un objetivo digno).
  El cuadro puede ser muy bonito, incluso tener una gran técnica, pero ¿realmente esta creando arte? 
  Es posible que ni se lo plantee, que no entienda el significada de la palabra arte o puede que la malinterprete y que se considere artista.

  Hagas lo que hagas intenta hacerlo lo mejor que sepas tras haber ensayado, ensayado y ensayado, se consciente en que tren y en que dirección vas y por supuesto un máximo respeto a esos profesionales que llevan desde la infancia aprendiendo magia que por mucho que sepamos como lo hacen, que por muy fácil que sea el secreto tan solo le funciona a El, y puede que una de las razones sea porque han pasado por toda y cada una de las ramas de la magia, sin olvidarse de la dramatización, guión, iluminación y mas cosas que se me escapan de mi razonamiento.

----------


## jbarrena

Me ha dado la sensación que algunos habeis interpretado mi pregunta como que no quiero aprender mas que mentalismo, y nada más lejos, procuro leer y aprender todo lo posible, la duda era la obligatoriedad de un orden concreto, pero viendo que no hay consenso, sigo como estaba. Gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones

----------


## DrkHrs

Creo que hay un pequeño "error" o detalle que no se está teniendo en cuenta. A mi modo de ver, nadie empieza en la magia sabiendo en que rama quiere especializarse. Normalmente se aprende un juego con las cartas. Luego otro. Y otro más. Se compra un libro (y un montón de barajas "raras" que al final terminan en un cajón). Comienzas a hacer juegos más "serios" que la gente no conoce y empiezas a ser ese "tengo un amigo mago". Aprendes técnicas....... Y entonces es cuando comienzas a vislumbrar el inmenso mundo de la magia. Y entonces es cuando eres capaz de decidir que rama de la magia es la que más te gusta. Close-up, cartomagia....... mentalismo........

Creo que esa es, realmente, la razón por la que nadie comienza directamente con el mentalismo. Ahora bien, si apareciese en este mundo una mente preclara que tuviese el convencimiento absoluto de que quiere ser mentalista.......... ¿Tendría que aprender cartomagia? ¿O comenzaría directamente a aprender mentalismo?

----------


## jbarrena

Drkhrs discrepo con tu opinión, yo tuve claro que quería ser mentalista al ver mi primer espectáculo de mentalismo, siempre me había gustado la magia como profano, pero al ver el espectáculo de mentalismo tuve claro qué queria ser.

----------


## DrkHrs

Perfecto. Pero no creo que eso sea lo habitual.

----------


## OnlyFive

Hola los libros están muy bien, claro que si, pero, quienes, escribieron esos libros, ¿quien les enseño? y que ha sido del sabio y del discipulo, del boca a boca. Me parece que me he pasado tres pueblos grandes. Y me he metido en camisa de once varas, jajaja, bueno solo un comentario, por lo de los libros.
El sabio siempre tiene un discipulo o puedes ser autodidacta como lo fue, según dice, él,............................... René.
Por cierto un post muy interesante, si no existiera el canuto, que habría que hacer? y ahí surge, mi eterna pregunta sin respuesta, ¿Por qué un libro? ¿por qué? creo que la magia no hay que estudiarla, hay que disfrutarla, viviéndola y bebiendola de una persona.
Un saludo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Hola los libros están muy bien, claro que si, pero, quienes, escribieron esos libros, ¿quien les enseño? y que ha sido del sabio y del discipulo, del boca a boca. Me parece que me he pasado tres pueblos grandes. Y me he metido en camisa de once varas, jajaja, bueno solo un comentario, por lo de los libros.
> El sabio siempre tiene un discipulo o puedes ser autodidacta como lo fue, según dice, él,............................... René.
> Por cierto un post muy interesante, si no existiera el canuto, que habría que hacer? y ahí surge, mi eterna pregunta sin respuesta, ¿Por qué un libro? ¿por qué? creo que la magia no hay que estudiarla, hay que disfrutarla, viviéndola y bebiendola de una persona.
> Un saludo.


Si no hubiera el Canuto sería como antes de que se publicase... hay muchísimas más fuentes.

La magia hay que estudiarla, si se quiere hacer bien claro... pero siempre habrá quien se consiga justificar para no estudiar... en magia, literatura, pintura. Luego se preguntará por qué tocó techo tan rápido y no avanza. La respuesta es sencilla: los mejores estudiaron y leyeron mucho.

----------


## OnlyFive

Pues René no, pero bueno, que estudiando, donde va a parar, una persona con estudios, es más, SIEMPRE. Y tiene sus titulos y carreras y en la magia pues igual.
Yo es que soy nuevo en esto, y la verdad magia y estudio, no pensaba que fueran cogidas de la mano, la gente entendida opina que si, así será.
Fuentes de beber o personas fuentes? o libros-fuentes.
La palabra, escrita, va primero que la hablada, vale.
Que no tenemos un mago al lado y no podemos contactar con alguien, que enseñe bien, ok. No es tu destino ser mago. JUSTIFICACIÓN PERFECTA. Creo en el destino, MÁS PERFECTA, AÚN.
Creo que además de estudiar magia, hay que ser un poco mago o nacer con magía, sino ni libros ni fuentes, ni magos cercanos, los mejores "magos" lo han sido por su chispa, o carisma, además de por su técnica.
Yo me voy a justificar un poco, si puedo pillaré al Canuto, pero, por qué no hay una universidad de magia con su licenciatura?
Disculpas, pero me lio y yo solo....como siempre, además, es un tema que tengo claro.

Un Saludo cordial.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Siempre hay ejemplos de magos que no "estudiaron", pero tampoco hay que creerse a pies juntillas esas cosas. Basta estudiarles a ellos para entender que no es así, que estudiaron y estudiar magia significa estudiar guión, técnica teatral, leer todo lo que caiga en tus manos (literatura, divulgación científica, sociología, historia...)

Tener un maestro está bien, es algo fantástico, pero limitarse a eso es caer en un gran error. Una sola fuente, una sola mente, un camino... mala cosa. Lo bueno de estudiar es que se entran en contacto con infinidad de visiones.

La chispa y el carisma se entrenan. Sólo hay que ver los primeros trabajos de los grandes magos... eso de que el mago nace y no se hace... como mucho y apurando, tendrá que ver con la sensibilidad, (no artística, general).

Pensar que cualquier rama artística está desvinculada del estudio constante, consciente y arduo, es como mínimo muy näive.

Creo que buscar justificaciones para no estudiar siempre es un mal camino.

----------


## pujoman

Si el boca a boca esta muy bien,pero no aprendes mas de lo que te explican...tu cerebro es incapaz de asimilar toda la informacion aunque sea progresivamente,por eso estan los libros,para consultar ese pequeño detalle que se te escapó y arruinó tu rutina. Un buen aprendizaje,es leeer,leer,ejecutar,leer,leer y matizar...luego presentar. Mañana matizare mejor..que no son horas porque no se ni lo que escribo jaj

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## OnlyFive

Muy bien, hay que leer, no faltaría más, y culturizarse,(culturizarse es otra cosa, no es, estuidar, incar los codos) pero a ver: Quien es el merjor majo de toda la historia, pregunta de conocimientos básicos de la historia de la "magia" que no es "magia."??
Ponerte un objetivo en la magia, al igual que, sacarte una carrera de historia o derecho, me parece a mi que son cosas muy distintas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Borrado por el autor

----------


## OnlyFive

Pues seguro que René no tiene carrera alguna, y es uno de los mejores por no decir el mejor "catomago" cultura, tambíen tendra mucha, cultura de la calle. Un abogado estudia, graba y recuerda. Pero las manitas no las tiene que usar para nada, solo para escribir por pc o a mano, sólo escribir, es una gran diferencia, mucho más facil estudiar una carrera, que ser mago, mucho más ,jajajaj y yo que conozco a bastantes abogados los he visto en actuaciones lamentables y puestas en escena patéticas.
Un saludo colega.
Ah, una cosa René no sería abogado, seria, juez del tribunal supremo el que se sienta en medio el más jaajaja 
Un saludo.

----------


## pujoman

vamos a ver Onlyfive, todo tiene un proceso. Un informatico, para serlo, no simplemente es necesario saber programar, hay que saber muchisimas otras cosas.
EN la magia, EVIDENTEMENTE que hay que practicar, pero no seras mejor mago, por ser el numero 1 manipulando cartas, papeletas, cuerdas...lo que sea...no simboliza ser un crack. Tienes que ser completo. Pero tranquilo, si tu objetivo es practicar sin entender, sin saber el origen de las cosas, sin ver otras versiones, sin cuestionarte si lo haces bien o mal, sin saber el nombre de las tecnicas, sin saber la psicologia y el porque de cada movimiento... No te preocupes, seras otro del monton.
Porque te crees que han llegado tan lejos los grandes y no tan grandes? por mirar en yutube como se hace algo? juas!

en fin, haz lo que tu cuerpo te pida, los que opinamos aqui, es por conocimiento de causa, no por jorobar a nadie.

----------


## OnlyFive

Pujoman, yo descozco todas las técnicas, pero lo que si sé es que hay tecnicas, que se las inveto, uno, y ese uno fue René y no se las invento, por leer un libro que dudo las haya para una mano com el tiene. Él se las ideo, y se ingenió para hacer lo que hace, pocos libros. Psicología René tiene muchísima, el porque de cada movimiento, buscar los angulos para que no le vean la técnica, seguro se los saco del bolsillo. jajaaj
Y cabe duda que los que estáis aquí sois magos, y yo no, yo un simple aficionado, de los más básico, por debajo del umbral de la inconsciencia en temas de magia.
Yo no voy a ser otro del monton, porque no voy a ser mago, ni cartomago, me gusta y lo disfruto a nivel personal, no busco el aplauso, porque no lo encontraría, sino, claro que lo buscaría, por supuesto. Yo no cuestion si lo hago bien o mal, sé que lo hago súper mal. Sólo me gusta a título personal ver la magia desde un punto más, digamos romantico, que no es así, estoy en un error.
Con mi error me quedo, y con otros muchos más errores, total uno más. jajaja
Hay que saber teatro, claro que si, René no manipula cartas, realiza o pone escenifica un guión de teatro, con todos sus gesto, y nada es dejado al azar, incluso cuando se equivoca, lo hace a sabiendas, para, romper la perfección, que es lo más aburrido.
Un saludo, a vosotros los verdaderos magos.

----------


## julioso

> Hola los libros están muy bien, claro que si, pero, quienes, escribieron esos libros, ¿quien les enseño? y que ha sido del sabio y del discipulo, del boca a boca. 
> Un saludo.


La magia a día de hoy es mas fácil de estudiar que hará 300 años. 
En la época de Tamariz era dificil estudiar mágia y por entrevistas que hay y lo que el cuenta había que gastarse mucho dinero en un libro y se tardaba en encontrarlo.
Me siento afortunado habiendo empezado a estudiar magia hace dos años y no 80 pues hay muchas mas cosas publicadas y mucha mas facilidad de conseguirlas.
Lo mas importante creo yo es aprender porque haces las cosas y porque se hace asi, si no lo aprendes no podras crear nada.

Por eso te decía ayer que el juego estába muy muy mal. Si tuvieses algo de teoría estudiada como tengo yo ahora sabrías que es pésimo como saben los compañeros.

----------


## julioso

> Pujoman, yo descozco todas las técnicas, pero lo que si sé es que hay tecnicas, que se las inveto, uno, y ese uno fue René y no se las invento, por leer un libro que dudo las haya para una mano com el tiene. Él se las ideo, y se ingenió para hacer lo que hace, pocos libros. Psicología René tiene muchísima, el porque de cada movimiento, buscar los angulos para que no le vean la técnica, seguro se los saco del bolsillo. jajaaj
> Y cabe duda que los que estáis aquí sois magos, y yo no, yo un simple aficionado, de los más básico, por debajo del umbral de la inconsciencia en temas de magia.
> Yo no voy a ser otro del monton, porque no voy a ser mago, ni cartomago, me gusta y lo disfruto a nivel personal, no busco el aplauso, porque no lo encontraría, sino, claro que lo buscaría, por supuesto. Yo no cuestion si lo hago bien o mal, sé que lo hago súper mal. Sólo me gusta a título personal ver la magia desde un punto más, digamos romantico, que no es así, estoy en un error.
> Con mi error me quedo, y con otros muchos más errores, total uno más. jajaja
> Hay que saber teatro, claro que si, René no manipula cartas, realiza o pone escenifica un guión de teatro, con todos sus gesto, y nada es dejado al azar, incluso cuando se equivoca, lo hace a sabiendas, para, romper la perfección, que es lo más aburrido.
> Un saludo, a vosotros los verdaderos magos.


Pues René es una excepcion, y te sorprendería la cantidad de libros que tuvo que leerse para estar dode está.
Técnicas suyas lamento decir que no creo que haya tantas. Fue un currante con una fuerza de voluntad terrible por lo que es lo que es.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Borrado por el autor.

----------


## OnlyFive

Pues te digo más, como diría René, seguro es así ya que tú lo conoces, y es verdad no he sabido tal vez apreciar tu video como los demás, pero yo tu video lo he visto desde el punto de vista de un espectador aficionado y un "mago" aficionado. René leyó y releyó libros, pues genial, si algo es bueno es tener base la que te dan los libros la teoría, si sólo la teória, la práctica ya es otra cosa mucho más dificil. Por mucho que leas si no tienes algo, no sé el que, te convertiras en un letrado pero no en un mago.
Y dejo el tema, y digo, y sentencio desde mi ignorancia: Hay que leer muchos libros de magia. Pero yo he aprendido cosas reveladoras, de gente,  no de un libro, y viendo sus movimientos, tambien hay que saber mirar y si no ves algo, y te lo explican mucho mejor. Hay cosas que por mucho que las mires no las ves, cierto, y con un buen libro, zas, ahí está. Pronto veremos si Dios quiere el origen de las cosas, es que la vida, es tan mágica, que tener que descubrrila en un libro, a algunos nos cuesta un poco.
René ya no esta, porque es mayor, pero ha estado en lo más alto, y ha recitado poemas, y actuado y tal vez solo tal vez, las cartas hayan sido en muchas de sus actuaciones lo de menos.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## julioso

Siento decirte que como dijo Ricardo Renétiene un guionista, de ahi sus poemas.
Decir también que al hablar desde cierta ignorancia dices muchas tonterías que es mejor callarse. Tengo clarisimo que Ricardo sabe lo que dice.
No entiendo que te lo expliquen y tu R que R. ¿como te conviertes en mago? entre otras cosa con suerte, conozco bastantes magos españoles con premios nacionales(creo recordar que europeos pero no estoy seguro) que no conoces por que no han tenido la suerte que otros y son muy muy buenos.
Un saludo...Ricardo me gustaba tu comentario

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Dejé sólo lo que creo que puede aportar algo en general, por lo demás no quiero alentar discusión. Si lo hago bien o mal... bueno, ya seguiré aprendiendo y haciendo magia hasta que salga bien  :Smile1: .

En realidad lo importante es que la magia, como hobbie o profesión, depende de cada persona y, por lo tanto, cada uno debe disfrutarla como considere. No soy nadie para decir lo que está bien o lo que está mal.

----------


## OnlyFive

Para nada no hay discusión y si digo tonterías me buscaré un guionista y ya está jajja
Un saludo.

Bueno por privado me cuantas julioso que te parecio mi video ya que tú sabes, pero no me crucifiques jajaja

----------


## eidanyoson

Rene es muy bueno. Sobre todo fue aunque siempre algo queda. Y a mi personalmente me encanta ñsu. Magia. Aquí en el foro tenemos varios alumnos directos de él. Y los dos curiosamente usan las dos manos después de las regañina de, René. 
He visto tus vídeos y ni siquiera tienes valor como imitador. Menos como mago. No pasa nada,estamos aquí para aprender lo segundo. Yo cuando quiero aprender es,cuando escucho a los que saben más. Se llama inteligencia. Y también lo dijo René. 

Enviado desde mi MI 1S usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## S. Alexander

OnlyFive, dos cosillas (a buenas):

1.- Cuanto más te parezcas a Lavand menos serás como Lavand. Por quitar el nombre propio: Cuanto más te parezcas a un innovador en concreto, menos te parecerás a lo que le hace característico y pretendes parecerte: ser innovador. 
Hablar como Lavand, entonar como Lavand, hacer las cosas a una mano como Lavand solo te hace ser menos Lavand, menos innovador, menos único. Lavand en tu lugar se hubiera puesto a auto investigarse, a ver cómo es él en natural y a estudiar para crear su propia magia en base al trabajo de otros (porque, amigo, todo se basa en algo, no se puede crear algo que no tenga base en la propia realidad).
La fascinación es fantástica, pero también ciega profundamente. Mi consejo: aléjate de Lavand y acércate a ti mismo.

2.- Para mí, y soy un neófito profundérrimamente ignorante, lo importante es no cerrarse para siempre en algo. La perspectiva es importantérrima: aprender de un maestro, aprender de compañeros, aprender de libros, aprender de DVDs, aprender de ponerte frente al objeto X y discurrir. Si solo eliges una te limitas (y no digo tú, digo cualquiera).

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## OnlyFive

> Rene es muy bueno. Sobre todo fue aunque siempre algo queda. Y a mi personalmente me encanta ñsu. Magia. Aquí en el foro tenemos varios alumnos directos de él. Y los dos curiosamente usan las dos manos después de las regañina de, René. 
> He visto tus vídeos y ni siquiera tienes valor como imitador. Menos como mago. No pasa nada,estamos aquí para aprender lo segundo. Yo cuando quiero aprender es,cuando escucho a los que saben más. Se llama inteligencia. Y también lo dijo René. 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 1S usando Tapatalk 2


Bueno eso de que no tengo valor como imitador lo dices tú desde tu subjetividad y que no tengo valor como mago, igual. Mis videos si les pones alegría, puesta en escena, técnica perfecta en los naipes, inteligencia, chispa, carisma, que todo fluya con su debido ritmo, intensidad, le pones todo eso, y soy un mago de primera.jajajaa
Vale ya se uno que no se ha reido con mis videos, no me pilla por sorpresa, estos videos son más tirando a lo melodramatico, y hay momentos en que no sabes si son para reir o llorar, ahí está el truco, es preparado, o no?
Visionalos nuevamente con otro punto de vista más optimista, más magnanimo y te daras cuenta que todo es preparado, absolutamente todo, incluidos todos los fallos. Ahora totalmente en serio, que yo no quiero ser Lavand, ni mago que me gusta y ya está. Sé que no valgo para mago, por eso no sé por que subí los videos en un acto de total abstración de la realidad, me creería en ese momento que era Lanvad, ¿que me importa? ajajaj
EStoy aprendiendo mucho, de vuestros sablazos.
GRACIAS.

Un saludo.

----------


## OnlyFive

> OnlyFive, dos cosillas (a buenas):
> 
> 1.- Cuanto más te parezcas a Lavand menos serás como Lavand. Por quitar el nombre propio: Cuanto más te parezcas a un innovador en concreto, menos te parecerás a lo que le hace característico y pretendes parecerte: ser innovador. 
> Hablar como Lavand, entonar como Lavand, hacer las cosas a una mano como Lavand solo te hace ser menos Lavand, menos innovador, menos único. Lavand en tu lugar se hubiera puesto a auto investigarse, a ver cómo es él en natural y a estudiar para crear su propia magia en base al trabajo de otros (porque, amigo, todo se basa en algo, no se puede crear algo que no tenga base en la propia realidad).
> La fascinación es fantástica, pero también ciega profundamente. Mi consejo: aléjate de Lavand y acércate a ti mismo.
> 
> 2.- Para mí, y soy un neófito profundérrimamente ignorante, lo importante es no cerrarse para siempre en algo. La perspectiva es importantérrima: aprender de un maestro, aprender de compañeros, aprender de libros, aprender de DVDs, aprender de ponerte frente al objeto X y discurrir. Si solo eliges una te limitas (y no digo tú, digo cualquiera).
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> ...


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero yo imito a Lavand a mi estilo, no te das cuenta que no me parezco en nada a el, y si a mi mismo, tengo estilo propio, fallo, la cago, improviso mal y tarde, que más se puede pedir. Un mago desmagado, que más magia que esa. Ahora en serio la magia del conegito y y la varita no me gustan, la temática de los naipes con poesia, si, sobre todo, con poesía.

----------


## Javi Drama

La ignorancia es muy atrevida, lo se por experiencia...

Dudo mucho que gente que no ha leído un libro y no tiene ni idea de un tema deba hablar/escribir de la manera en que se está leyendo últimamente en el foro, a mi al menos me daría vergüenza hacerlo y seguiría los consejos que me dan en lugar de trollear y repetir René esto, René aquello cuando no tengo ni la menor idea de lo que hace o deja de hacer René...

Es una pena que exista la sobrepoblación actual de youtuberos/truqueros aspirantes a troll de foro...es por tanto comprensible que la gente normal ya no quiera ni escribir por aquí cuando antaño pasaron por estos posts magos muy reputados (algunos refinados) y por supuesto otros no tan afamados pero igualmente buenos.

Leyendo los últimos mensajes que decoran los hilos del foro y la fuga de cerebros me vienen a la mente frases como "el saber y la razón hablan; la ignorancia y el error gritan".

Ah...se me olvidaba... ¡¡Abracadabra!! Por eso de poner algo de contenido mágico :D

----------


## OnlyFive

Bueno hagamos una cosa, creo que va a ser lo mejor. Yo como mi intención de troll es obvia, y debidamente estuidada y ya se me ha descubierto propongo que se borren mis post para no manchar el foro, y que seguidamente, entren a participar los grandes magos.
Ritxi de verdad borra mis post, si yo solo quiero comprarme unos naipes, solo que me he liado de mala manera.

Un saludo cordial, al mundo de la magia y a los Magos en especial.

PD: Ahora que me lo he pasado muy bien estos dos dias de foro, Gracias eso que me llevo.


ADIOS.

----------


## julioso

OnlyFive, no creo que sea para ponerse asi.
Tanto Eidan como Javi como Ricardo tienen razon e lo que dicen , que hay formas y formas? si pero tio llevas dos páginas diciendo absurdeces que te están corrigiendo y explicando, tenias que dar gracias por que gente como esa (grandes magos los tres) te escriban algo para explicarte o corregirte ¡¡¡Y no te dejas¡¡¡
Es mas difícil aprender a callarse que aprender a hablar, y callando aprenderás de este foro muchisimo mas de lo que te crees.
Tu intención si era aprender como mago ya que subiste unos vídeos y tenias un proposito con ello. Mi consejo, disculpate y quedate por aqui leyendo hasta estar preparado para hablar.



> Ah...se me olvidaba... ¡¡Abracadabra!! Por eso de poner algo de contenido mágico :D


 Una pasada, lo que me he podido reir.

un saludo

----------

